# I bought new Cypripediums rhizomes



## smartie2000 (Mar 9, 2009)

I just had new Cyp. rhizomes shipped out:
Cyp. reginae -blooming size
Cyp. Princess ((reginae x lichiangense) -1 year from blooming
Cyp. kentuckiense -2 years from blooming
Cyp. reginae var alba - first year seedling.

I'll post photos later. They should arrive on Wednesday.

Has anyone grown Cyp. kentuckiense at Zone 3-4? I know it sounds stupid that I ask after I bought it but I think I will try it either indoors or sunken pot outside and winter it in my garage if it isn't hardy. I read that it grows in nearly pure sand. Tullock suggests zone 7, but sources vary (zone 3-7?)

I don't know if I will ever bloom Cyp. Princess but I will attempt it indoors for now (not a good bloomer according to the internet). I think I will look at reginae mixes and plant it in that, if that is appropriate.

I think this is the same person which I bought my other cyp reginae rhizome a while back. Its still alive and grown new leads in a huge sunken pot in the ground, but I moved it to more sun since it hasn't bloomed yet (definitely blooming size with lots of roots in there). My parviflorum var. pubescens has been growing and blooming well in this spot.

I noticed yesterday that the wind blew all the snow and leaves off my reginae so I hope it didn't freeze to death!  I don't know how long it was like that and I just piled snow over it. I have to remember to watch out for that!

I think that I am planting this new reginae at the front of the house, western exposure. Also with the shade of a pine tree. I might sink it into a pot or convert the whole area into a cyp. growing area. Rabbits are a pain where I live so I hope they don't munch on these plants.

Cyp. reginae var alba will be planted indoors until it gets larger.

Any advice is appreciated. I have tullocks book on terrestrial orchids.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 9, 2009)

That's quite a list. Very impressive. Good luck with the Princess.

As for kentuckiense: in the wild, it grows in a variety of areas. I visited the lone Virginia site and it grows on a wooded floodplain in thick, mucky mud that almost undoubtedly floods periodically. In the Southern Appalachians, Bentley says it grows in "overgrown floodplains along streams" on the Cumberland Plateau. I'd doubt those areas are very sandy. I can only assume the southeastern coastal plain sites (LA, TX, MS, etc.) are in far sandier soils.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2009)

I built cages to protect mine from critters outside. THe area where I planted some didnt get much snow because of a pine tree overhead. I guess I'll have to give that area extra water.


----------



## em_tee_w (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, where did you find the Princess? I haven't seen it offered in a long time. I also want to find an Irene (kentuckiense x reginae), but haven't had any luck.

All advice I have seen, and personal experience, is that kentuckiense likes a free-draining, mostly mineral soil and even moisture. Parviflorum conditions suit it well. Reginae likes limestone at the roots, even moisture, regular weak feedings and direct sun for several hours in the morning/late afternoon. Both of them should do fine in zone 4, and reginae down to zone 3. Spangle Creek Labs, in MN, says zone 3 for kentuckiense & zone 2 for reginae.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 9, 2009)

I actually got them on eBay. The lab grown rhizomes were very affordable!
Click here for eBay Cyp. princess
they were offered last year too but I didn't order any. I wanted to make I could grow the two cyps I had. I think they should be healthy b/c if I remember correctly they came from the same source (however he changed his user name?)

I hope the Princess was made with different parents than the original and potentially will bloom easier.

I'm unsure if I can care for a cyp reginae alba, first year seedling, since I've never had a cyp that young. I bought it as an extra. Anyway if I can't then it gets donated to the slippertalk forum or to another grower.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice acquisitions Fren! Cyp kentuckiense likes a sandy soil with pH around 5-6. Shawn Hillis in Calgary overwinters them outside so you should be able to here as well. I'll be getting one this year too, so we will be able to compare results.

I wouldn't worry about the reginae outside - they are very hardy.

Let us know how all of these turn out - I've been leery of buying from eBay, especially ones like Princess.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 10, 2009)

You should be OK with kentuckiense, but to be safe I'd plant it in a protected spot, say near a building, and mulch heavily in winter. Bill Steele grows these in north central Minnesota, so there is hope you can too.

Interesting that you found someone selling Princess in North America. The only place I know that they are being produced is in Europe, so it makes me wonder where they are from. Cyp growers and breeders tend to be quiet about their activities, therefore it is possible someone is producing them in Canada as well. One interesting thing, around 70% of the seedlings turn out to be reginae look-alikes. The good thing is you can tell from the leaves. If they are dwarf in stature and have red hairs and spots, then you've got a real Princess. Otherwise it will look just like reginae. Go figure.

One last thing. Grow the Princess as you would any Cyp - moist, but well draining compost not too high in organics, etc. They do tend to be shy bloomers though, so enjoy the leaves at least!


----------



## Jorch (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice acqusition, Fren! 
Just wondering what type of mix will you be growing your cyps in?

The princess I got from him last year didn't have red hair or spots though... good luck with yours!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 10, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> One interesting thing, around 70% of the seedlings turn out to be reginae look-alikes. The good thing is you can tell from the leaves. If they are dwarf in stature and have red hairs and spots, then you've got a real Princess. Otherwise it will look just like reginae. Go figure.



Are the look-alikes apomixes? Then I can relabel it as cyp. reginae, once I bloom it to confirm?


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 10, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Nice acqusition, Fren!
> Just wondering what type of mix will you be growing your cyps in?
> 
> The princess I got from him last year didn't have red hair or spots though... good luck with yours!



I'm not expert. I remember that the once outside had: lots of gravel, sand, perlite, some rotted potting soil, and old semi-rotted orchid bark (from virus free plants!). Also I used dolomite lime (I think). sorry this is so vague, because I don't remember the proportions I used. Perlite and gravel especially under where the roots were.
I don't remember if I added manure but I don't think so. I think I used more organic stuff on the top than underneath the roots

I did the same thing for my Cyp pubescens except more dolomite.

Since the pot was deep, the bottom half was filled with all gravel, which made the pot so heavy!

Now I sunk the pot next to a pine tree. It is probably impossible to convert all the soil into a grow area there.

The one I am getting now for indoors. I plan on S/H clay balls in the bottom half of the pot. Then lots of perlite, gravel, and sand. And some potting soil and bark (but less of it than I did outside). 
I don't want to use new potting soil since it will change on me over time. Old soil would have composted enough I am thinking. Maybe I will unpot a tree I grew from seed and use that old soil? Most likely a virus free plant since I grew it from seed!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 10, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Are the look-alikes apomixes? Then I can relabel it as cyp. reginae, once I bloom it to confirm?



Not sure Fren, but apparently that is what is happening. The same has been reported for reginae x acaule when the mother plant is reginae. I'm not sure if any of these have been genetically tested.


----------



## Jorch (Mar 10, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> I did the same thing for my Cyp pubescens except more dolomite.



Interesting! I thought reginae prefers higher pH and pubescens (and similar) prefers slightly acidic pH?

Is there a website like the ones for paphs and phrags that lists which species prefers basic or acidic soil? 

I'm gonna try them again.. after my mom massacred my plants last year. :sob:


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 10, 2009)

I forgot all the websites I've looked at before.
http://www.c-we.com/cyp.haven/cypriped.htm
http://www.raisingrarities.com/Cypripedium%20Care.htm

Tullocks books says pH of 7-8 for pubescens, pH 5-6 for parviflorum, and pH 6-8 for reginae.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 11, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> I forgot all the websites I've looked at before.
> http://www.c-we.com/cyp.haven/cypriped.htm
> http://www.raisingrarities.com/Cypripedium%20Care.htm
> 
> Tullocks books says pH of 7-8 for pubescens, pH 5-6 for parviflorum, and pH 6-8 for reginae.



I noticed that information when I read that book and it is the complete opposite of what I've learned from other sources. I have never grown pubescens at such a high pH, nor have I grown reginae at under 7. Be sure to let us know how this culture works - it will be interesting to see the results.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm going to start a list here for what slipper species prefer.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 11, 2009)

They arrived! But I am suprised they were potted this time. (But last time I bought them in December and they were in ziplock bags) I am suprised they fit into 4 inch pots. Nothing to really see in the images then other than buds.





Top row left to right: reginae alba, kentuckiense 
Bottom row: Princess, reginae








Cyp princes has a greener growth. The reginae has two growths.
so strange me to see them in tiny pots. My reginae outside is in around a 18inch pot and the roots are already touching the rim of the pot.

I'm putting the reginae and the kentuckiense in the fridge. I need to put more perlite on the kentuckiense since the rhizomes are showing.

My princess and reginae alba I am growing indoors. The alba is soo tiny! Should I move princess into a larger pot now?

I am very tempted to grow kentuckiense indoors...they do well inpot culture according to the internet


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 11, 2009)

Very exciting!!! The buds look very nice and healthy. Just my opinion, but I would leave the Princess for now because it might get stressed out if you repot it, if it was recently potted (although we can't really tell how long ago it was potted). I currently have my second-year reginae albolabium seedling in a 4" pot and it is fine, but it is small, and I don't know how big your Princess is...

I must ask, were these packed well? It is so cold right now, but I am thinking about trying one of those Princesses. It looks like yours arrived okay.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 11, 2009)

It was packed well. He taped the tops shut with cardboard, and it was -30oC to my suprise  but they look ok to me. Sent with express post.
I searched and it's the same vendor as Ya li's Hardy Orchids.

I decided to increase pot size trying not to disurb the old media. The a couple rhizomes were showing in the drainage holes and I don't think I can leave it like that for long (unless I am wrong). The plant isn't huge but the roots were deep into the pot. They were healthy, white-beige coloured. The repotting stress would come from pH change? Hopefully mine is a true princess but I don't mind another reginae I suppose.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmmm... I am trying to save my money for the spring but I am tempted to get one of those. If it turned out pure reginae I'd be somewhat disappointed though... Hard to decide. Anyway, it's good to know that Ya Li sends quality plants, and that they arrived safely for you even in extreme weather.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 28, 2009)

My cyps today Mar 28. I couldn't resist the temptation to bring them all out of dormancy early so I could watch them.

kentuckiense is growing in nearly all sand and perlite. The organic stuff on top is a top dressing, and a layer of organics somewhere in between the sand. 2 years from blooming




Cyp regine is slightly behind, just like outdoors




Cyp princess has a thicker stem than my reginae. however I am not sure if it is truely a princess yet, not signs of spotting.




I just watered them yesterday afternoon and the growth overnight was very noticable. More water then at this time...

For some reason the albino seedling reginae had roots growing vertically upwards, with green tips out of the medium (so they looked like new growths). I covered them up right away so I don't have photos.

How many weeks do reginae typically take to bloom?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice!!! How water do you give them??? Roots seem to be very sensitive to rot from overwatering...


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 28, 2009)

Once every 5 days right now. I think that is ok. I might need more for my reginae


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you Fren...


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 1, 2009)

I didn't see your updates before Fren! Looking good! It takes around two months or so from the breaking of dormancy for reginae to flower, I would say. I've never actually recorded the number of days. Perhaps i will do that in the future. It takes a while for the shoots to actually come up and start leafing. Once they start leafing out it's pretty quick. It's amazing to see them go from stubby little buds to big plants in a few short weeks.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 2, 2009)

I ask just incase I miss the blooms, if it decides to bloom this year. I leave for three weeks on May 7 so its very possible, but thats ok, hopefully my outdoors one will be blooming this year when I'm back. (I miss orchid inn's visit to edmonton too ) I'm headed out to China for the first time in my life. Its gonna be a fun trip.

The kentuckiense is progressing quickly. The reginae buds are fatter...can't wait untill it pops out


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 2, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> I ask just incase I miss the blooms, if it decides to bloom this year. I leave for three weeks on May 7 so its very possible, but thats ok, hopefully my outdoors one will be blooming this year when I'm back. (I miss orchid inn's visit to edmonton too ) I'm headed out to China for the first time in my life. Its gonna be a fun trip.
> 
> The kentuckiense is progressing quickly. The reginae buds are fatter...can't wait untill it pops out



It sucks that you will miss the Orchid Inn visit, but I'd say it's probably worth it to go to China! Congrats!

If you miss this one bloom, I'm sure you will see the one outside. Has it bloomed before? Mine bloom at the end of June.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 2, 2009)

I think the one outdoor will bloom this year. I didn't get it to bloom last year, but I think it was due to insufficient water at some point (my bad). Either that or my move to stronger sun (it gots noon sun although literature doesn't recommend for most cyps). Or maybe the soil dried too fast because of the sun. Before I think it was too shady. But it had three stems and hopefully more this spring. The stems just didn't fully develop and I think it was lack of water. I might have to add some sort of plant to accompany it so that the sun doesn't hit the soil too much.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 2, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> ..... I'm headed out to China for the first time in my life. Its gonna be a fun trip.


WOW! EXCELLENT! Have a great trip!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, hope you see them bloom and have a good trip!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 2, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> I think the one outdoor will bloom this year. I didn't get it to bloom last year, but I think it was due to insufficient water at some point (my bad). Either that or my move to stronger sun (it gots noon sun although literature doesn't recommend for most cyps). Or maybe the soil dried too fast because of the sun. Before I think it was too shady. But it had three stems and hopefully more this spring. The stems just didn't fully develop and I think it was lack of water. I might have to add some sort of plant to accompany it so that the sun doesn't hit the soil too much.



So you moved it? Sometimes they get stressed out from moving and don't bloom. But yes reginae likes to have constant moisture. You can mulch it with grass clippings to help conserve moisture if you like - that has helped for me. Either way, I'm sure you'll see blooms this year.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 11, 2009)

This is how reginae alba looks right now, April 11,2009. 





Those vertical growing roots were actually growths! :rollhappy: I have a feeling I have more than one plant, is that correct? I should separate then in the fall since they would be genetically different. I never saw the rhizome of this one since I didn't unpot it.

Is Cypripedium reginae f. albolabium the same thing as reginae var. alba?

kentuckiense is fully leafed out. And the Princess still shows no signs of dark speckles, but it is still early.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool!!! Pretty hairy!!!


----------

